# ENT Coding Workshop



## JenniferB7 (Aug 7, 2017)

Just in case anyone is interested.

I am holding an online, LIVE workshop that will go deeper into ENT coding beginning September 11th.   This mini-course comes with a PDF workbook, practice questions, and appeal letter samples.  I usually teach this in person, so there is a significant discount for this first online class.  This mini-course is also approved by AAPC for 8.0 CEUs.  

You can check out the full agenda and registration link here:   Ears, Nose & Throats, Oh My!

Feel free to message or email me if you have any questions or want more information.


----------



## hbair99 (Aug 16, 2017)

*Question*

I work for oral maxillofacial surgeons, ie: Trauma, cancer, would any of this apply to me, no ent's in the office.  Thanks


----------



## JenniferB7 (Aug 30, 2017)

hbair99 said:


> I work for oral maxillofacial surgeons, ie: Trauma, cancer, would any of this apply to me, no ent's in the office.  Thanks



Sorry for the delay.  I had to evacuate for Hurricane Harvey and reset up my office in Dallas for the time being.  It has been crazy the last little bit.   As for the ENT Workshop, I don't think it would help you much.  We do address consultations as well as rhinoplasties and some flaps, but not much beyond that.  There is some overlap with ENT, but not enough that I would recommend this workshop for you.   If this is something that would help you and you would be interested in, I can look into creating a workshop for oral maxillofacial procedures.


----------



## tnadolski (Sep 11, 2017)

*ENT Help*

Hi Jennifer, I just recently started coding ENT Head and Neck cases. There isn't a whole lot of information available online for these cases. I would very much be interested in a workshop if you will be doing one that would include reconstruction type procedures. In the meantime, can you tell me if vein harvesting to be used as a conduit in a free flap graft for reconstruction of a tracheoesophageal fistula would be included or coded separately. If it should be coded can you give me any direction for coding it, would it be unlisted?


----------



## tracy5720 (Mar 1, 2018)

*Is your webinar on demand?*



JenniferB7 said:


> Just in case anyone is interested.
> 
> I am holding an online, LIVE workshop that will go deeper into ENT coding beginning September 11th.   This mini-course comes with a PDF workbook, practice questions, and appeal letter samples.  I usually teach this in person, so there is a significant discount for this first online class.  This mini-course is also approved by AAPC for 8.0 CEUs.
> 
> ...




Jennifer, do you offer this on demand?  I would love to contact you but couldn't find your email address or phone number?
Thanks,
Tracy Augustine, CPC
Hays, KS


----------



## JenniferB7 (Mar 13, 2018)

Due to the high demand for ENT coding education, I am building an online, on-demand ENT course that covers everything ENT, including everything in my live workshop.   If you are interested in, please drop me at email at contact@e2ehealthsolutions.com.


----------



## klnorman68 (Dec 23, 2020)

JenniferB7 said:


> Just in case anyone is interested.
> 
> I am holding an online, LIVE workshop that will go deeper into ENT coding beginning September 11th.   This mini-course comes with a PDF workbook, practice questions, and appeal letter samples.  I usually teach this in person, so there is a significant discount for this first online class.  This mini-course is also approved by AAPC for 8.0 CEUs.
> 
> ...


hello

when will you be doing this class again in 2021??
KEYSHIAN68@GMAIL.COM


----------



## riverloverjen38@yahoo.com (Jul 1, 2021)

I am interrested in the course as well as I just started coded for ENT.


----------



## Katie22c (Aug 3, 2021)

Also interested!


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Aug 4, 2021)

For those unable to make it to Jennifer's live ENT workshop or looking for other options, I have a recorded symposium for ENT Coders for 2021. It offers 12 CEUs for those who attend. You get to attend on your own time since all of the content is recorded. It is also currently on sale now at only $199 for the 12 CEUs and all of the content. (I am sorry, there are no sessions on oral maxiofacial surgery), but there is a session on skull base surgery along with the other common ENT topics.  Check it out at: entcoding2021.com


----------



## bjs34 (Aug 23, 2021)

I am also interested in the ENT workshop.  Will you be getting into lymph nodes?  
bstiffler123@comcast.net


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Aug 23, 2021)

Yes, lymphandectomies are covered in the ENT Summit. It covers through 2021 codes and can be found at www.entcoding2021.com 

The cost is $199 and it has 12 CEUS.


----------

